# Cav's Sky top with World bands?



## bennydorano (3 Nov 2011)

Any sign of a new Sky top with the World bands? Something I could direct the missus towards for a Crimbo present?

He'll hardly bother with the Tour down Under in January will he - I assume that will be the first chance to wear them? I think he began last season at one of the Middle East Tours?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (3 Nov 2011)

he was still in htc kit with the rainbow stripes in a photo shoot for the bbc today.

btw, it's considered a huge faux pas to wear rainbow stripes that haven't been earned…


----------



## smokeysmoo (3 Nov 2011)

alecstilleyedye said:


> btw, it's considered a huge faux pas to wear rainbow stripes that haven't been earned…



+1, don't do it  Team kit in general is bad enough, but WC bands, KOM, yellow or any other 'earned' jersey is a big no no


----------



## bennydorano (3 Nov 2011)

Why's that? It is a 'replica' sports top after all. I'll hardly be mistaken for a world champ class cyclist, around this way few if any will know what they are anyway.

If i like the look of it i'm buying, Thor's was nice but i'd bought 2 sets this season already. I get stick for my Lampre already, so wouldnt be annoyed about gettin stick.


----------



## Hip Priest (3 Nov 2011)

A bloke I know spotted a guy wearing a red polka dot jersey, huffing and puffing up a small hill. 

It's a big no no.


----------



## bennydorano (3 Nov 2011)

I dont see the problem with teamkit at all, i ride with boys who'd be wearing Altura & the likes, their kit is prob dearer than mine. Seems a bit precious tbh


----------



## Noodley (3 Nov 2011)

Absolute codswollop, wear what you want.

Ignore anyone who tries to tell you what to do or wear without being invited to comment.


----------



## zizou (3 Nov 2011)

the new season team kits dont usually become available to buy until late march / early april


----------



## Willo (3 Nov 2011)

Noodley said:


> Absolute codswollop, wear what you want.
> 
> Ignore anyone who tries to tell you what to do or wear without being invited to comment.




Ditto. I have a Europcar jersey and the fact I like it is good enough for me. If someone takes umbrage at that when they pass me on a Sunday morning, that's their problem not mine. I see the logic with the world champs, tour coloured jersey's etc. re earning the right to wear them, but if somone likes the design of a rainbow jersey, for example, what's the harm? Remember seeing literally 1000s of spectators wearing polka dot jerseys on one of the big mountain stages in this year's Tour and why not. 

Many wear football and rugby tops to go down the pub, at least cyclists wear team jerseys to actually cycle. 

*p.s. to answer your question, as other's have said to date he's been wearing a rainbow Htc and I assume the Sky version won't come out until we're into next year when they release the new season clobber. In the meantime the Htc version looks good to me (Wiggle also selling it)
*
http://www.bobshop.d...n=googlebase/en


----------



## gds58 (3 Nov 2011)

The other day I thought I was stood behind Wayne Rooney in Aldi and he was wearing his team shirt. Then the guy turned around and I could see that he was fat and ugly... I still wasn't sure!


----------



## Noodley (3 Nov 2011)

Reminds me of the time I met a fellow CC forummer at a track meeting and he commented "who is the poser in the Rainbow jersey?"..."err, that's the current world champion"...


----------



## HLaB (3 Nov 2011)

Noodley said:


> Reminds me of the time I met a fellow CC forummer at a track meeting and he commented "who is the poser in the Rainbow jersey?"..."err, that's the current world champion"...



LOL 

I always do get a laugh however, out of folk who opt to wear a KoM jersey and can't climb


----------



## lukesdad (4 Nov 2011)

HLaB said:


> LOL
> 
> I always do get a laugh however, out of folk who opt to wear a KoM jersey and can't climb




It would look a bit out of place on the face of the Eiger I agree


----------



## Keith Oates (4 Nov 2011)

If some one wants to wear a Cav shirt (when they are available) then good luck to them, they're not saying they are as good as Cav but that they are showing support for him. The same as during the Rugby World Cup, thousands of people were wearing their teams shirts to show support NOT to say they were personally any good at playing Rugby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I am Spartacus (4 Nov 2011)

Noodley said:


> Absolute codswollop, wear what you want.
> 
> Ignore anyone who tries to tell you what to do or wear without being invited to comment.



Absolutely.
If it's on sale legit, then you pays your money , you make the choice to wear.

The 'precious police' - your own opinion is your right but don't be arses about what people wear please, not in this century.

I race and have a decent knowledge of cycling history and appreciate the effort of what goes into trying to win, but life has moved on.

If you have ANY valid reason for someone not buying a WC branded top (or perhaps a WC striped Ritchey seatpost) then let us know on here.


----------



## subaqua (4 Nov 2011)

Noodley said:


> Absolute codswollop, wear what you want.
> 
> Ignore anyone who tries to tell you what to do or wear without being invited to comment.




exactly. cycle snobbery gets right under my skin


----------



## mr Mag00 (4 Nov 2011)

> The other day I thought I was stood behind Wayne Rooney in Aldi and he was wearing his team shirt. Then the guy turned around and I could see that he was fat and ugly... I still wasn't sure!



you owe me a keyboard and a cup o' tea


----------



## Dayvo (4 Nov 2011)

Noodley said:


> Reminds me of the time I met a fellow CC forummer at a track meeting and he commented "who is the poser in the Rainbow jersey?"..."err, that's the current world champion"...




Yeah, there's some real tossers around, Noods!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (4 Nov 2011)

depends where you are, i suppose. around my part of the world you will regularly see team gb and team sky training, and one of my clubmates is the paracycling world tt champion, not to mention a certain mr cavendish once he starts pounding the lanes of south manchester…

for any joe to wear those jerseys (team sky regular kit aside) is to dishonour the achievement. think of the difference between a regular man utd shirt and one which was specially made for a champions' league final…


----------



## rich p (4 Nov 2011)

I know that we like to have an argument over anything on CC but the truth of the matter is that no-one has found anywhere the OP could buy one anyway!


----------



## subaqua (4 Nov 2011)

alecstilleyedye said:


> depends where you are, i suppose. around my part of the world you will regularly see team gb and team sky training, and one of my clubmates is the paracycling world tt champion, not to mention a certain mr cavendish once he starts pounding the lanes of south manchester…
> 
> for any joe to wear those jerseys (team sky regular kit aside) is to dishonour the achievement. think of the difference between a regular man utd shirt and one which was specially made for a champions' league final…




you haven't quite got the point about REPLICA jerseys have you. the jerseys being sold in cycle shops are NOT the real jersey awarded , just the same as the jersey the redhsite have made for the champions leauge final are NOT the jerseys for sale in JJB sports.


----------



## bennydorano (4 Nov 2011)

I would draw the line at a KOTM top myself, it would leave me open to a serious slagging as I'm shaped more like Cancellara's fatter brother than Contador.

Some people take it a little too seriously by the looks of things. Dishounouring the jersey


----------



## Crackle (4 Nov 2011)

Noodley said:


> Absolute codswollop, wear what you want.
> 
> Ignore anyone who tries to tell you what to do or wear without being invited to comment.




Trust Noodley on this. He knows a lot about being walloped by a cod.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (4 Nov 2011)

i beg to differ. you are entitled to wear the rainbow jersey for a year upon winning the world championship, in much the same way as you get to keep the fa cup in your trophy cabinet.


----------



## PpPete (4 Nov 2011)

RichK said:


> At he cafe on a club run two of decided that of all the possible jerseys available both of us would go for the KoM shirt *because* we cant climb



KOM worn as an ironic reference to one's own inability to climb quickly is OK in my book.


----------



## zizou (4 Nov 2011)

alecstilleyedye said:


> depends where you are, i suppose. around my part of the world you will regularly see team gb and team sky training, and one of my clubmates is the paracycling world tt champion, not to mention a certain mr cavendish once he starts pounding the lanes of south manchester…
> 
> for any joe to wear those jerseys (team sky regular kit aside) is to dishonour the achievement. think of the difference between a regular man utd shirt and one which was specially made for a champions' league final…




How does it dishonour the achievement?

Someone wanting to wear a rainbow banded sky jersey as a way to support Cav is doing so to honour the achievement and show their support rather than the opposite. It is not like they are trying to pretend to be world champion themselves nor wearing the rainbow bands in competition.

These shirts are available to be buy unlike the Team GB Olympic kit - the designs the athletes and cyclists wear is only available to those who are at the Olympics, it is different to the Team GB gear that can be purchased. If cycling wants to keep jerseys only for 'official' use then the UCI should follow a similar policy, but they don't.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (4 Nov 2011)

i've messaged a current world champion to see what they think of the matter in hand…


----------



## I am Spartacus (4 Nov 2011)

Go on then, so what are you going to* say to me* in Waitescobury  when you see me sporting the HTC version of his jersey, If I actually had the £60 to piddle away on it?

No, I wouldnt compete or club ride wearing it, I am happy enough to use my club jersey.

(I dont actually think I could wear the Sky version, but thats another argument.)


----------



## I am Spartacus (4 Nov 2011)

alecstilleyedye said:


> i've messaged a current world champion to see what they think of the matter in hand…



He's happy to sell it apparently


----------



## beastie (4 Nov 2011)

IMO wearing a team jersey or even a national team jersey is fine, that's like any other sport where the fan is showing their support, maybe a bit tribal but why not. I have a Scotland rugby top, but I don't pretend tto play for the national side. 

The world champions jersey, the tour jersey's and national champs jerseys are a trophy - the reward as it were in place of a silver cup. I think they are best left to them what earned them.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (4 Nov 2011)

posted by a current world champion in a similar thread on bikeradar…



> To anyone who says a WC jersey is just another jersey and if you can buy it, you can wear it, etc - I say yes. Of course you can. Wear what you want and so on ad infinitum.
> However, anyone with the slightest respect for the history and traditions of cycling wouldn't wear a WC jersey. It's just one of those things that really should be earned. This doesn't apply to other team kit, or other replica kit from other sports.
> In the past I would (personally) never dream of wearing WC kit unless I had actually earned it.
> And even now that I can legitimately wear it, I feel a little odd about wearing it. Because my jersey is the same as that of Tony Martin and hate people seeing me and thinking I'm just another guy who bought a WC jersey to wear out on club runs.
> ...


----------



## subaqua (4 Nov 2011)

lifes too short. that sort of sums it up. 


if you get soooo worked up about it then you really do need to get out on the bike a bit more often.


I had a pair of WC gloves as a teenager. just liked the pattern on em really, oh that and the soft leather palms


----------



## rich p (4 Nov 2011)

subaqua said:


> lifes too short. that sort of sums it up.
> 
> 
> if you get soooo worked up about it then you really do need to get out on the bike a bit more often.
> ...




Agreed. Get over it


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Nov 2011)

Cuique suum


----------



## Adasta (4 Nov 2011)

I might have his wrong, but wasn't the original dissension based on wearing an "earned" jersey? I think things like the yellow/white/pink/polka dot jersey which imply you are the expert in one area?

Whether or not you give any credence to the notion of an "earned" jersey is another thing. For the record, I wear team jerseys in the same way I would wear a football shirt - it's "allegiance", not imitation.


----------



## Hip Priest (5 Nov 2011)

Wearing team kit is like wearing a replica football top. Wearing a WC jersey is like buying a replica of the World Cup and waving it around at a 5-a-side kickabout.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (5 Nov 2011)

Hip Priest said:


> Wearing team kit is like wearing a replica football top. Wearing a WC jersey is like buying a replica of the World Cup and waving it around at a 5-a-side kickabout.



the argument in a nutshell…


----------



## Gingerbloke (5 Nov 2011)

I have one of the HTC rainbow banded shirts, will I wear it on a club run? no I won't, will I wear it under my waterproof during the winter? probably. Would I (if the chance arose) have Mr. Cavendish sign it and display it on a wall in the house framed? Definitely.....!!!!I think Mr. Hip Priest has summed it up perfectly...


----------



## I am Spartacus (5 Nov 2011)

On a club run , you wear club kit
In a race , ditto
ffs whats the real gripe about wearing it on a bike at other times?
I ask again, if you see me wearing 1 in Tescos, are you really gonna come up to me and saying I am dissin the ethos of professional cycling?
Again, I havnt got 1 to wear, but I truly defend the right of anyone else to wear what they freakin want to wear.
Benny , you go ahead and buy it... at least you'll make Adidas happy and another dollar into the coffers of pro cycling in 1 shape or form.


----------



## Hip Priest (5 Nov 2011)

Just to clarify: Whilst I myself wouldn't wear a yellow, pink, polka dot or rainbow jersey for the reasons given above, it's of my business what anyone else wears. I certainly wouldn't approach someone in Tesco and raise an issue with their jersey.


----------



## PeteT (5 Nov 2011)

I wear a bright yellow jersey in the summer - no logos or anything, just a plain Polaris short-sleeved jobbie. Why? a) 'Cos it's highly visible and b) more importantly, I got it for a song from the bargain bin at a LBS.

So - does this mean I contravene the "code" - or am I in the clear because it has no logos etc?

My theory is that it marks me out as a cheapskate, because local riders will know where I got it from...


----------



## addictfreak (5 Nov 2011)

Noodley said:


> Absolute codswollop, wear what you want.
> 
> Ignore anyone who tries to tell you what to do or wear without being invited to comment.




Spot on, too many cycling snobs around. If you like it, wear it.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Nov 2011)

addictfreak said:


> Spot on, too many cycling snobs around. If you like it, wear it.




Too bloody right. Who cares what other people think! But c'mon - white socks with sandals!!!


----------



## PeteT (5 Nov 2011)

Dayvo said:


> Too bloody right. Who cares what other people think! But c'mon - white socks with sandals!!!



Oh dear.


Bet he can still climb better than I can.


----------



## lukesdad (6 Nov 2011)

I bought a job lot of CSC stuff a few years ago good quality gear. The shirts worked out about £25 each and the bibs £30 tights rain jacket and gilet similar. Club stuff cost me shirts £60 bibs over £80.


Im the only prat round here that wears the CSC My mates can spot me a mile off . I used it a couple of times on XC races got some funny looks but do you think I give a Gypsies ? Missus loved it she could spot me a mile off comming round each lap.


----------



## johnny mcgurk (6 Nov 2011)

I wear Katusha kit, not for any reasons of allegiance, but to show my willingness to take money from the Russian mafia. Ooh did I say that out loud??


----------



## yello (6 Nov 2011)

I do wear a _Brioches La Boulangère _shirt from time to time. Not because I was a fan of the 'Baker Boys' (as they were known) but because I liked the shirt and (I unashamedly admit) it amused me!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Nov 2011)

lukesdad said:


> I used it a couple of times on XC races got some funny looks



In that case, it's probably more to do with the fact that it's road kit - while wearing my own club kit at Mountain Mayhem one year, I got shouts of 'gay roadie' and so on (as I was passing 'real' MTBers...)! Seemed to be a pretty common insult for anyone not in baggies...


----------



## ManiaMuse (6 Nov 2011)

I don't get all the elitism here.

Wearing a Manchester United shirt with number 10 and Rooney on the back doesn't make you Rooney, nor is it a sign of disrespect towards Rooney.


----------



## subaqua (7 Nov 2011)

Dayvo said:


> Too bloody right. Who cares what other people think! But c'mon - white socks with sandals!!!




FTFY


----------



## lukesdad (7 Nov 2011)

Flying_Monkey said:


> In that case, it's probably more to do with the fact that it's road kit - while wearing my own club kit at Mountain Mayhem one year, I got shouts of 'gay roadie' and so on (as I was passing 'real' MTBers...)! Seemed to be a pretty common insult for anyone not in baggies...




Aye it was the fact it was road kit. Gay Roadie !  sorry but that is funny.


----------



## Jezston (7 Nov 2011)

I don't get it.

Why the criticism of people wearing replica WC kit or whatever, saying it disrespects the sport and the achievement or whatever.

Why no criticism of the UCI and whoever for PERMITTING and profiting from the sale of such replica kit?

If you think replica world champion kit disrespects the sport, direct your complaints to the UCI for devaluing the achievement so much by licensing the gear and allowing the manufacturers to sell them in shops, not the people wearing them.

I bought a WC jersey back in the summer because it looked nice (plain white with rainbow stripes around the middle) and it was on special offer, and it fitted me well. I don't really follow the sport and aren't a member of any clubs so didn't know anything about it being 'disrespectful' or whatever.

I might have to stencil 'world champion of nothing' on it and a trollface on the back before I start wearing it once it gets warmer again. I should probably dye the WC stripes out black on my Tudor Sports gear, too in case they cause any offence.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2011)

Have to agree with knobby above ^.
Who cares what you/someone else wears. 
Do people really care what others wear that much that they have to look down their noses at people who do wear replica kit?
It's just snobbery. Plain and simple.


----------



## lukesdad (7 Nov 2011)

^^^
He does the shopping on his bike in his Chelsea shirt, don t you know. Outrageous I say !


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2011)

lukesdad said:


> ^^^
> He does the shopping on his bike in his Chelsea shirt, don t you know. Outrageous I say !



I'll have you know I don't do Premiership anymore.
I'm far to snobby for all that nonsense.
It's a Bromley Town FC shirt these days....


----------



## trustysteed (8 Nov 2011)

Jezston said:


> If you think replica world champion kit disrespects the sport, direct your complaints to the UCI for devaluing the achievement so much by licensing the gear and allowing the manufacturers to sell them in shops, not the people wearing them.



As if by magic, common sense appeared.


----------



## bennydorano (8 Nov 2011)

Think I'll post a photo when I buy this top, not sure whether to go for kissing the bands like a Premiership footballer who's joined a club a fortnight previously or just give the fingers?


----------



## subaqua (8 Nov 2011)

bennydorano said:


> Think I'll post a photo when I buy this top, not sure whether to go for kissing the bands like a Premiership footballer who's joined a club a fortnight previously or just give the fingers?




do both. maximum "insult value" .


----------



## monnet (9 Nov 2011)

Two fingers would be more authentically Cav


----------



## Ghost Donkey (14 Nov 2011)

I have a Maglia Rosa which I wear in the summer. Very few people outside cycling know what it is but it certainly stands out which to me means visibility. I have an old marhell ploughmans jersey as someone I know could get them cheap at the end of the year. There'a a great comedy irony of a crap cyclist wearing a replica jersey. I really should get a red polka dot jersey for when I'm pushing my bike on foot up a big climb 




.


----------



## Grizzly (22 Nov 2011)

I was walking through Glasgow city centre the other day when I saw a couple pushing a buggy. I glanced at the wee boy inside who sitting there with a big simile on his face, he looked to be about 18 months and as everybody passed him he gave a big grin. It was then I noticed something, he had a pierced ear, and as my gaze was drawn away from his face it hit me like a hammer. HE was WEARING a replica Celtic top AND it had the name "Larsson" written on it. I couldn't contain myself, I walked straight over to him and asked him if he had "EARNED" that top? Had HE won a league title? Had he played in a European final? Before he could come out with some sort of smart Aleck answer (I could see that he was about to as his bottom lip was trembling) I sternly told him that he was disrespecting the name of the club and player. You would have thought that would have been the end of the matter, but no. At this point the young lads parents interjected, they prattled on about how the money they spent on the shirt does many things. The went on about direct benefits to the clubs finances due to the fact the shirt is a licensed product, they also went on about how in these times of fiscal difficulties the purchasing of a shirt supports many workers who are on minimum wage. The idiots would not shut up, they then started to go on about indirect benefits of advertising their club and the player and how it shows respect for all their achievements, AND, how in a divided city it helped bring people together as they were often approached by strangers and told how cute the wee fella looked. I couldn't believe what I was hearing, I walked off without saying another word as it was obvious these people were just too stupid to understand the concept of respect.


----------



## Jezston (23 Nov 2011)

Mind = blown.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Nov 2011)

Grizzly said:


> edit


 
Hilarious, thanks!


----------



## Hip Priest (23 Nov 2011)

Grizzly said:


> I was walking through Glasgow city centre the other day when I saw a couple pushing a buggy. I glanced at the wee boy inside who sitting there with a big simile on his face, he looked to be about 18 months and as everybody passed him he gave a big grin. It was then I noticed something, he had a pierced ear, and as my gaze was drawn away from his face it hit me like a hammer. HE was WEARING a replica Celtic top AND it had the name "Larsson" written on it. I couldn't contain myself, I walked straight over to him and asked him if he had "EARNED" that top? Had HE won a league title? Had he played in a European final? Before he could come out with some sort of smart Aleck answer (I could see that he was about to as his bottom lip was trembling) I sternly told him that he was disrespecting the name of the club and player. You would have thought that would have been the end of the matter, but no. At this point the young lads parents interjected, they prattled on about how the money they spent on the shirt does many things. The went on about direct benefits to the clubs finances due to the fact the shirt is a licensed product, they also went on about how in these times of fiscal difficulties the purchasing of a shirt supports many workers who are on minimum wage. The idiots would not shut up, they then started to go on about indirect benefits of advertising their club and the player and how it shows respect for all their achievements, AND, how in a divided city it helped bring people together as they were often approached by strangers and told how cute the wee fella looked. I couldn't believe what I was hearing, I walked off without saying another word as it was obvious these people were just too stupid to understand the concept of respect.


 
Replica sports kit is like computer gaming ie. It's alright for kids to do it, but anyone over 18 really should grow up.


----------



## Jezston (23 Nov 2011)

Hip Priest said:


> Replica sports kit is like computer gaming ie. It's alright for kids to do it, but anyone over 18 really should grow up.


 
Congratulations! You made yourself sound like an appalling snob on TWO levels.

Right, I'm back off to carry on playing Dark Souls on my PS3. Think I'll wear my WC Jersey while I do it!


----------



## Hip Priest (23 Nov 2011)

Jezston said:


> Right, I'm back off to carry on playing Dark Souls on my PS3. Think I'll wear my WC Jersey while I do it!


 
Good for you! I hope you manage to beat the baddies, or whatever it is you do on 'Dark Souls'.


----------



## Jezston (23 Nov 2011)

I'm 33 years old!


----------



## Hip Priest (24 Nov 2011)

That's alright. I work with a bloke who is older than you and took a day's annual leave to play Batman.


----------



## bennydorano (24 Nov 2011)

That's nothing, I used to work with a fella who took 2 weeks off every year to watch the World Snooker


----------



## Hip Priest (24 Nov 2011)

bennydorano said:


> That's nothing, I used to work with a fella who took 2 weeks off every year to watch the World Snooker


 
I think I'd rather be in work. Mind, I am considering taking a week or two off during the TDF next year. But that's like _totally_ different.


----------



## mattsccm (19 Dec 2011)

How does wearing team kit suport them?
Also the idea that because thousands of footy supporters wear team kit it must be ok mfor cyclists as well holds no water. Its wrog for the footy types as well.
I'll compromise on kit that goes with the bike etc but wearing olympic stripes etc is like wearing your grandads VC.


----------



## subaqua (19 Dec 2011)

mattsccm said:


> How does wearing team kit suport them?
> Also the idea that because thousands of footy supporters wear team kit it must be ok mfor cyclists as well holds no water. Its wrog for the footy types as well.
> I'll compromise on kit that goes with the bike etc but wearing olympic stripes etc is like wearing your grandads VC.


family members medals worn on the right is OK. and comparing a bloody cycling top to a VC is an analogy too far


----------



## Jezston (19 Dec 2011)

mattsccm said:


> How does wearing team kit suport them?
> Also the idea that because thousands of footy supporters wear team kit it must be ok mfor cyclists as well holds no water. Its wrog for the footy types as well.
> I'll compromise on kit that goes with the bike etc but wearing olympic stripes etc is like wearing your grandads VC.



What are your thoughts on my earlier post?


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Dec 2011)

mattsccm said:


> How does wearing team kit suport them?
> Also the idea that because thousands of footy supporters wear team kit it must be ok mfor cyclists as well holds no water. Its wrog for the footy types as well.
> I'll compromise on kit that goes with the bike etc but wearing olympic stripes etc is like wearing your grandads VC.


 
Are you familiar with the term licensing?


----------



## Grizzly (23 Dec 2011)

Wearing team kit is OK if it goes with your bike???? WTF???? That's the last reason to wear it. Its like an episode of Trinny and Susannah on here, you should wear gear because its comfy, you like it, you want to support a rider or a team or all of these reasons, not because some twit thinks it goes with your bike. This is the only sport that I know of were enthusiasts are criticised by other enthusiasts for supporting a professional rider or team.


----------



## Gingerbloke (23 Dec 2011)

I'll wear what the hell I want, when I want to wear it. My bike has rainbow emblems on it - doesn't mean it won the chuffin Worlds does it?

If I turned up to and entered a race wearing them on an item of clothing, that's another thing IMO.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Dec 2011)

Gingerbloke said:


> I'll wear what the hell I want, when I want to wear it. *My bike has rainbow emblems on it* - doesn't mean it won the chuffin Worlds does it?
> 
> If I turned up to and entered a race wearing them on an item of clothing, that's another thing IMO.


 
That reminds me.. so does my bike.


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Dec 2011)

Really strange that I was musing only yesterday why both my bikes have it!


----------



## Jezston (23 Dec 2011)

LOCO said:


> Really strange that I was musing only yesterday why both my bikes have it!


 
It's because you are world champion.

Did nobody tell you?


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Dec 2011)

Jezston said:


> It's because you are world champion.
> 
> Did nobody tell you?



Its okay I do not mind you calling me Cav, cover blown now.


----------



## youngoldbloke (23 Dec 2011)

Rule 16 specifically, rule 17 generally. Obey the rules!


----------



## subaqua (24 Dec 2011)

rules are for the guidance of wise men and the blind obedience of fools.


----------



## Dan_h (24 Dec 2011)

youngoldbloke said:


> Rule 16 specifically, rule 17 generally. Obey the rules!


 
As much respect as I have for the Velominati I do kind of feel that the only rule that needs to be followed is rule #5. Pretty much anything else you do on a bike can be mitigated by applying enough rule 5.


----------

